# Machining a 1.5" stem to fit 1.56" steerers



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

Need a short 50mm stem for an old cannondale HeadShok that has a 1.56" steerer. No theres nothing on the market already made so i must fabricate a stem, so...
...Questions: can't a buy a 1.5" DH stem and sand/grind/mill inside the steerer clamp?, as long as theres enough material to still be strong after the 'surgery'?
..What home machining method is best?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Better to make a stem from scratch, probably, if by "home machining" you mean just using a drill/sander/file. You're not going to end up with something usable doing that. 

You could also get a 60mm HS stem (readily available) and use a bar with a bit more sweep.

-Walt


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

How short? I have a kore short headshock stem sitting in a box...


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

i need a 50mm and under stem for Headshok


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Have one built. Easy to do, though you're perilously close to the minimum possible length with that big steerer and a 31.8 or 35 clamp. 

Loads of folks (not me!) do custom stems. Do a little googling and make a phone call or two.

-Walt


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

Walt said:


> Have one built. Easy to do, though you're perilously close to the minimum possible length with that big steerer and a 31.8 or 35 clamp.
> 
> Loads of folks (not me!) do custom stems. Do a little googling and make a phone call or two.
> 
> -Walt


thanks if a cant find someone, i'm going to do it myself at our local fab-lab/co-op, they got a sweet Bridgeport "lap"mill and lathe...i been wanting to learn this craft anyways, and it must be a good first project for a beginner, involving a few taps and mills into two billet scrap blocks of aluminum


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds good Greg, Check your email


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

CabezaShok said:


> thanks if a cant find someone, i'm going to do it myself at our local fab-lab/co-op, they got a sweet Bridgeport "lap"mill and lathe...i been wanting to learn this craft anyways, and it must be a good first project for a beginner, involving a few taps and mills into two billet scrap blocks of aluminum


You'll want to use a boring head, not an end mill, but yes, good first machining project.

-Walt


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Cabeza, Just curious if there was any follow up on your results. Did you end up trying this? success? failure?
Thanks!


----------

